# Lumps by incision sites



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

We took Savannah back to vet who performed the spay on the way home, we were having trouble getting bandage off. They noticed a smallish lump, which they pressed and said it wasn't a hernia and that she had probably been over doing it and to keep her as calm as possible for the next five days! When we got home, my husband was unpacking the car and I answered the phone, with that I heard thundering paws, we hadn't shut the stair gate and her and Arlo were having a mad session, she went up and down twice before I could catch her. Tonight she has two large hard lumps by the incisions. We are going to take her to the vet first thing in the morning. She has also had a really upset tummy I don't think this is related? I have had her on the lead or in the cage since, but she is like a coiled spring! Feeling so guilty I let her out of my sight.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Don't feel guilty please!! I had the same issue with Willow. It was the ten worst days of my life. I thought hubby and I would divorce when she first ran down the stairs on his watch  (after the fifth time...) She once jumped up to the table while I was looking right at her. It happens. She will be Ok. 
Big hug to Savannah but esp to you. :hug:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi and Beemer had mad doodle dash chases the day after their surgeries. Bathroom breaks were quite distressing as they would rather play than pee/poo. Put them on a leash, even worse. I had to resort to holding one while the other went praying he/she wouldn't go on me. Lexi had the same thing, huge lump that seemed 1000x bigger than the incision and I thought I broke her. And hearing how people kept their poos quiet made me feel like I was doing something wrong. After vet visit (they didn't seem too stressed), tried to keep them quieter more yummy chew things and other foods, short walks, and would just hold her. Her lump has gone away and she has never had any adverse effects. You are doing a great job. Her energy seems to say she's pretty ok too.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So my vet had them taking pain mess for a whole week. I stopped and she slowed down because I think she could feel it when she over did it. Don't know if she's still taking it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Don't feel guilty please!! I had the same issue with Willow. It was the ten worst days of my life. I thought hubby and I would divorce when she first ran down the stairs on his watch  (after the fifth time...) She once jumped up to the table while I was looking right at her. It happens. She will be Ok.
> Big hug to Savannah but esp to you. :hug:


Oh Donna, glad it is just not me. Hubby took Monty out for his last walk/wee of the night and took his collar and onesie off. Brought him up to bed without either being put back on, Monty immediately dived under the bed, so I was woken at 1am to hubby trying to stop him licking and extracting him out from under the bed to lots of growling - Durrrr he could not see why I was not best pleased. Always keep the lead on until everything is back in place! Not that difficult but apparently it is!

We are having a hard time but little man has just curled up and gone to sleep, he is doing really well it is me that is exhausted.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, keep on in there! Don't be too annoyed at your hubby, it's easy for tempers to get frayed when you're all exhausted, it'll be over soon


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Ah thank you. I have got a nice cup of tea and Monty is sparko - so have got my feet up.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So my vet had them taking pain mess for a whole week. I stopped and she slowed down because I think she could feel it when she over did it. Don't know if she's still taking it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


The vet gave us pain killers but said to only use them if she seemed very uncomfortable, which she obviously has not! Good to know Lexi had no after effects.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

The vet is not to worried about Savannah, did call it a name, which I can't remember now, its fluid build up due to not taking it easy enough! We have to keep a close eye on it and she has to go back on Friday, phew.

I remember reading Donnas blog on the 10 days after spay with Willow and laughing, I realise now how stressful it is, Arlo was a dream compared to Savannah. They said she can have a short gentle lead walk, the minute you put Savannahs lead on she does a triple back flip with a double suko (or something like that) I don't like crating her in the day or to much, but I do have a sigh of relief when she is in there.

Good to know Im not alone in struggling with this


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh little savannah - as long as its not serious, I thought of scar tissue - but didn't she have the keyhole? 
Ralph is sat in his crate whimpering as ruby is messing about with a toy right next to him! How mean, I'm sure she's doing it on purpose


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh little savannah - as long as its not serious, I thought of scar tissue - but didn't she have the keyhole?
> Ralph is sat in his crate whimpering as ruby is messing about with a toy right next to him! How mean, I'm sure she's doing it on purpose


Yes she did have keyhole, the main thing that made me chose it was quicker recovery period, doesn't look like thats going to happen! I bet Ruby is loving flaunting her freedom infront of Ralph!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> Yes she did have keyhole, the main thing that made me chose it was quicker recovery period, doesn't look like thats going to happen! I bet Ruby is loving flaunting her freedom infront of Ralph!


Yes I think she is! Ralph is enjoying been like a baby for extra cuddles and feeling sorry for himself.
Sounds like savannah isn't letting a small thing like spay op get in her way!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Savannah saw a different vet tonight, she said all the fluid is gone, but the hard lumps she is left with is her having a reaction to the stiches (which she wasn't supposed to have, but the glue failed?) She has a very high temprature, you would never guess, she has been given a strong course of anti-biotics. As long nothing else happens she has to go back next Friday, until then, still only lead walks, :huh:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> Savannah saw a different vet tonight, she said all the fluid is gone, but the hard lumps she is left with is her having a reaction to the stiches (which she wasn't supposed to have, but the glue failed?) She has a very high temprature, you would never guess, she has been given a strong course of anti-biotics. As long nothing else happens she has to go back next Friday, until then, still only lead walks, :huh:


Oh poor savannah, I really hope she makes a speedy full recovery, Ralph is on antibiotics as he has chewed a stitch out where he had his 6th toe and it is now slightly open


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> Savannah saw a different vet tonight, she said all the fluid is gone, but the hard lumps she is left with is her having a reaction to the stiches (which she wasn't supposed to have, but the glue failed?) She has a very high temprature, you would never guess, she has been given a strong course of anti-biotics. As long nothing else happens she has to go back next Friday, until then, still only lead walks, :huh:


Poor baby girl!! Big hugs to both of you. It really is so stressful. 

As for Ruby.... She is willows Uk twin. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh poor savannah, I really hope she makes a speedy full recovery, Ralph is on antibiotics as he has chewed a stitch out where he had his 6th toe and it is now slightly open


Ouch! I hope Ralph will heal quickly. Maybe he was searching for his special toe!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

arlo said:


> Savannah saw a different vet tonight, she said all the fluid is gone, but the hard lumps she is left with is her having a reaction to the stiches (which she wasn't supposed to have, but the glue failed?) She has a very high temprature, you would never guess, she has been given a strong course of anti-biotics. As long nothing else happens she has to go back next Friday, until then, still only lead walks, :huh:


Oh no. Sending all our get well wishes to her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh poor savannah, I really hope she makes a speedy full recovery, Ralph is on antibiotics as he has chewed a stitch out where he had his 6th toe and it is now slightly open


I should have kept reading. Sharing all our well wishes between savannah and Ralph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh poor savannah, I really hope she makes a speedy full recovery, Ralph is on antibiotics as he has chewed a stitch out where he had his 6th toe and it is now slightly open


I hope he is going to be OK. I must have missed something or I am tired and reading this wrong. Did he has a dew claw removed? Poor Ralph. he is not having a good month!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I hope he is going to be OK. I must have missed something or I am tired and reading this wrong. Did he has a dew claw removed? Poor Ralph. he is not having a good month!!!


Ralph had both dew claws removed & and extra special 6th toe which he had on one of his feet. (I don't know why I felt the need to explain where his 6th toe was - it's hardly likely to be anywhere else is it!! Lol) 
He's had balls, claws, toes and all of his fur removed! Not a good month at all.... 
It was very sore for him, but he's soldiering on! 
How's savannah doing today?? X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ralph had both dew claws removed & and extra special 6th toe which he had on one of his feet. (I don't know why I felt the need to explain where his 6th toe was - it's hardly likely to be anywhere else is it!! Lol)
> He's had balls, claws, toes and all of his fur removed! Not a good month at all....
> It was very sore for him, but he's soldiering on!
> How's savannah doing today?? X


Was the extra toe likely to cause him problems in the future? (Other than being dunked in the witches pond) Is Ruby itching to have a full blown play with him again? Savannah is so frustrated, still got upset tummy but seems fine, still got two little lumps. I am leaving them with a dog sitter for 7 hours tomorrow, hopefully Savannah won't take advantage


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

sounds like they are really going through it, poor babies - no fun for you guys either.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> Was the extra toe likely to cause him problems in the future? (Other than being dunked in the witches pond) Is Ruby itching to have a full blown play with him again? Savannah is so frustrated, still got upset tummy but seems fine, still got two little lumps. I am leaving them with a dog sitter for 7 hours tomorrow, hopefully Savannah won't take advantage


Ralph is playing and doing a bit of running in the garden, no sheep chasing in the fields yet though!! The extra toe was like a very loose dew claw which could very easily catch, especially without his thick fur to cover it. And the nail of the claw grew back on itself as he wasn't wearing it down when walking.
I have got his big crate out and I have been making him spend some time in there for long rest periods - I think it's worse for females (in all species!!) Ralph did have an upset tummy too- but seems ok now.
Really wishing savannah a good recovery and the lumps go down soon x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ralph had both dew claws removed & and extra special 6th toe which he had on one of his feet. (I don't know why I felt the need to explain where his 6th toe was - it's hardly likely to be anywhere else is it!! Lol)
> He's had balls, claws, toes and all of his fur removed! Not a good month at all....
> It was very sore for him, but he's soldiering on!
> How's savannah doing today?? X


I just recently realized that Jake had his dew claws still. (I'm brilliant I know) I asked the very if they should come off and she said no. They make me so nervous. 
Savannah is going to go crazy when she finally is allowed. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I just recently realized that Jake had his dew claws still. (I'm brilliant I know) I asked the very if they should come off and she said no. They make me so nervous.
> Savannah is going to go crazy when she finally is allowed.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I think we would probably of left Ralph's on if it wasn't for his six toes and that coming off. I doubt I'll get Ruby's done, it is painful for them


----------

